# Pollen in winter?



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Another warm day here, and I noticed at least one bee had bright orange pollen stuck to her legs! Where in the world would they be getting that, in January in Illinois?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Got creeks or springs around there? Skunk cabbage! Lots of pollen but little nectar. Probably blooming right now where you are.

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I had dandalions in bloom in the yard last week. But the snow covered them up but last nights rain finished melting that snow.

 Al


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree. The bright orange pollen is probably from dendelion. Seen much of it for this time of year as the temps been warmer than normal.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Skunk cabbage is always the first one on any list of pollen sources. An example from a zone about the same as Southern Illinois is:

http://njbeekeepers.org/PollenPlants.htm

Martin


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Great list.

Skunk cabbage might be an early bloomer, but that is not the pollen that the original poster has been seeing. Skunk cabbage pollen in pale yellow, not bright orange.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I am in central Missouri and there are crocus flowers right beside my greenhouse.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Fascinating! They are resourceful...


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> I had dandalions in bloom in the yard last week. But the snow covered them up but last nights rain finished melting that snow.
> 
> Al


does that mean next summer will be like 20010 ,, no fruit on the tree's as a late frost ,, but a winter like this will be cause the buds froze in JAN


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Our Lilacs are trying to leaf out here. I think leaf buds can with stand some freezing weather where flower buds don't seem to be able to.

 Al


----------

